# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  " أميــــرةُ قـوسِ النَّصـــــر"

## قلعتي أبدية

*"أميرة قوس النَّصر"*


*زاوية عَطِرَة بِعُنْوانِها،*


*نَخُطُّ بكلماتٍ من ذَهب و مَشاعِرَ من لؤلؤ*


*رؤية الأعضاء*


*تِجَاه حُورية تسكن زوايا الحصن و تَؤُمُّ الحقيقةَ والنَّجاح،*


*وتُضْفي نكهةً و**رِقَّة*


*يتسابقُ لها*


*من يسعى لِيَصِلَ الحقيقة بالخيال،*


*والواقعَ بالمُحَال،*


*لِكل من يريد أن ينقش للنجاح تمثال.*


*،،،*


*بَدَأت و لن تنتهي لأنها تسكُن الجميع،*


*هي عفــــــراء*


*وهي أميــــرة*


*وهي مهـــــــا*


*ولكنها في عنوانها قبطان لمركب في محيطٍ هادِر.*


*لكم أيُّها النجوم الأعضاء في سماء الحصن أن تُحَلِّقوا كيفما شئتم ، وأن تأخذوا أيَّ منزلٍ تريدونه باقتباساتٍ من مشاركات الحورية أميرة"مها" على أن تكون مختصرة ولكن بتعليق النجم (العضو) على هذه الكلمات و مشاعره تِجاهها.*


*لكم أن تخطوا شِعراً أو خاطرة ونثراً...*


*لكم أن تستعينوا بالصور وإن شِئتم بالفيديو من عَمَلِ العُضْوِ نفسِه فقط فهو إهداءٌ خاص وبتميز...*


*أتمنى أن تكون الكلمات منتقاة من العضو فقط بلا اقتباسات واستثني الاقتباسات الخاصة بمشاركات أميرة.*


*أعلم أنها ستشيخ يوماً و ستأوي وتَركَنُ للمنتدى، تضحك و تبكي...*


*نريد في هذه الزاوية لحورية أن تضحك و تَسْعَد بها حين تزورها وهي تَصِيحُ بابنتها أن تُحضِر لها النظَّارة لتتمكن من قراءة ما كتبناه في هذه الزَّاوية.*


*مع نهاية كل مشاركة نكتب جميعا*


*" مبروك مها"*


*"اذكرينا"*


****~~~~~~~~~*****~~~~~~~~~~~*****~~~~~~~~~~~****


*" أعلنت الرحيل سأعود إلى موطني"*


*.*


*.*


*" أنا يا ملاكي أميرة قوس النصر"*


*"أحيا بين النجوم*


*وأعانق كبد السَّماء*


*حيث قناديل النور والأمل*


*بعيداً فوق غيوم المطر"*


*"لا تقترب مني ولا تلمس نجمي الساطع"*


*"إلا إذا كنت من غير بني البشر"*


*.*


*.*


*"عندها سأهواك*


*ولكن هناك*


*على أقواس القمر"*


*****~~~*****


*أعجبتني هذه الكلمات* 


*لفضاء الحب*


*يمتد لأبعد من مجرة درب التبانة،*


*ولِرِقَّة الإحساس.*


*ما يزين الصفحة دائماً* 


*عنوان* 


*" أميرة قوس النَّصر"*


*،،،*


*يروق لي:*


*" أنا يا ملاكي أميرة قوس النصر"*


*"عندها سأهواك*


*ولكن هناك*


*على أقواس القمر"*


*أنا على يقين أنَّ هذه الكلمات كانت في لحظةٍ سَكنت فيها أنفاسُ الخليقة والحياة*


*لتخرج هذه الكلمات بهذا النقاء*


*وبصفاءٍ يُزَيِّن وجه القمر*


*و من روعة الإبداع " أميرة قوس النصر"*


*،،،*


*" مبروك مها"*


*"اذكرينا"*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رائع ما كتبت ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

للحصن دوما اميره
واميره الحصن مها

رفيقة الكفاح..وبيت الاسرار ..وتملك وحدها مفاتيح القلعه ..فتدخل الى المساحات السرية في روح الحصن ..تبارك روحه ببعض تراتيلها وردودها وافكارها ..عنيدة جدا ..لا يمكن ان تجامل او تتنازل ..في اصرارها تحدي وثقه ..وفي افكارها تجديد وروعة ..كالجندي المجهول دائما لا يعلم الكثيرون ما تفعله للحصن ليبقى ..وفي عطائها دوما "بركه " تقدس الاشياء.

هي اليوم في فرحه ..ادامها الله عليها ..وفي فرحتنا معها غصه ..غياب او بعض غياب نتمنى ان لا يطول ..

مها ..لن نذكرك لانك دوما بيننا ..حتى في غيابك ..انت هنا..

الف مبروك مقدما ..

ودمت سيدة المكان 

اخوك حسان القضاة

----------


## غسان

> بَدَأت و لن تنتهي لأنها تسكُن الجميع،
> 
> 
> 
> هي عفــــــراء
> 
> 
> وهي أميــــرة
> 
> ...


_غريب ... مثير للفضول انته  قلعتي ابديه 

المهم .. انا الي بعرفه انه مها ما رح تترك منتديات الحصن ولو على قطع رقبتها ... فعشان هيك ما رح تنسى الحصن و ذكرياته 

_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جد مها بتستاهل وانا ما رح ودعها لأنه بيعرفها رح ترجع  :Icon31:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يمكن رح تغيب مها لكن ما رح تطوّل الغيبة ورح تبقى معنا على طول ، رح يبقى حضورها هون بهالمكان ، هالمكان مكان ولادة "أميرة قوس النصر" وأكيد رح تبقى تحن لمسقط رأسها مها ..*
*مها المشاكسة العنيدة الصريحة اللي ما بتجامل .. الرقيقة الطيبة هي وقلبها الكبير ، رح تبقى وتبقى معها كل الذكريات الجميلة الرائعة لمنتديات الحصن ، سيّدة الجيل المُخضرم اللي شهد منتدى الحصن في أوائل انطلاقته ، وكان الها الفضل الكبير في تطويره في جميع المراحل والأجيال المتعاقبة عليه .. مها أمينة سر المنتدى ومديرته ، مها اللي ما تخلّت عن الحصن في أوج ظروفها الجامعية والخاصة اللي لو كانت عصفت بغيرها كان تركنا من زمان ، ورغم هيك بقيت هون ، وفـــــاءاً للحصن ، والحصن رح يضل يوفيلك يا مها بإدارته واعضاؤه على طول الأيام ..*
*فكرك يا مها بصير متل ما قال اخوي "قلعتي ابدية" انو رح ييجي يوم من بعد سنين تطلبي من "ابنتك" نظارتك لتقرأي هالموضوع وتقرأه معك؟؟! تخيلي معي يا مها هالحالة قدّيش فيها مشاعر!! يمكن رح تضحكي ضحكة كبيرة وتقولي في نفسك : "يا الله شو الزمن بمر بسرعة! شو شتقت لأعضاء الحصن القدامى"!!*

*مها عندي طلب من بعد اذنك: بدي لما اكون مختير وشعري شايب أدخل بعضويتي وأضل أشوف بأسفل صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية اسم "أميرة قوس النصر" ضمن قائمة المتواجدون الآن!! ممكن؟!* 
*مها اشي آخر ولإحياء ذكرى قديمة: بتتذكري اول ما سجلت انا بالمنتدى كيف كنتي ما تطيقيني؟ ههههههه كنت كتير شايف حالي ، ورح ابقى قاعدع قلبك ..* 


*مبروك مها .. تهانينــــــا .. أذكرينا أينما ذهبتِ*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

والله ما خليتوني اعرف شو احكي ..طول ما انا بٌقرأ  باللي كتبتوه ببكي..

لحظات الوداع أو الامتنان  والعرفان .. ما بتحملها

مع اني مش من زمان بعرفها بس بحب احكي
 اميرة قوس النصر انت فعلاً اميرة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى 
ونيالهم اللي بعرفوكِ من زماااان ومن بدايات المنتدى .. لو ما كنتي رائعة ما كانوا شهدولك هيك شهادة..
بهنيكِ على ثقتهم من كل قلبي  :Smile:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> *يمكن رح تغيب مها لكن ما رح تطوّل الغيبة ورح تبقى معنا على طول ، رح يبقى حضورها هون بهالمكان ، هالمكان مكان ولادة "أميرة قوس النصر" وأكيد رح تبقى تحن لمسقط رأسها مها ..*
> 
> *مها المشاكسة العنيدة الصريحة اللي ما بتجامل .. الرقيقة الطيبة هي وقلبها الكبير ، رح تبقى وتبقى معها كل الذكريات الجميلة الرائعة لمنتديات الحصن ، سيّدة الجيل المُخضرم اللي شهد منتدى الحصن في أوائل انطلاقته ، وكان الها الفضل الكبير في تطويره في جميع المراحل والأجيال المتعاقبة عليه .. مها أمينة سر المنتدى ومديرته ، مها اللي ما تخلّت عن الحصن في أوج ظروفها الجامعية والخاصة اللي لو كانت عصفت بغيرها كان تركنا من زمان ، ورغم هيك بقيت هون ، وفـــــاءاً للحصن ، والحصن رح يضل يوفيلك يا مها بإدارته واعضاؤه على طول الأيام ..*
> *فكرك يا مها بصير متل ما قال اخوي "قلعتي ابدية" انو رح ييجي يوم من بعد سنين تطلبي من "ابنتك" نظارتك لتقرأي هالموضوع وتقرأه معك؟؟! تخيلي معي يا مها هالحالة قدّيش فيها مشاعر!! يمكن رح تضحكي ضحكة كبيرة وتقولي في نفسك : "يا الله شو الزمن بمر بسرعة! شو شتقت لأعضاء الحصن القدامى"!!* 
> *مها عندي طلب من بعد اذنك: بدي لما اكون مختير وشعري شايب أدخل بعضويتي وأضل أشوف بأسفل صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية اسم "أميرة قوس النصر" ضمن قائمة المتواجدون الآن!! ممكن؟!* 
> *مها اشي آخر ولإحياء ذكرى قديمة: بتتذكري اول ما سجلت انا بالمنتدى كيف كنتي ما تطيقيني؟ ههههههه كنت كتير شايف حالي ، ورح ابقى قاعدع قلبك ..*  
> 
> *مبروك مها .. تهانينــــــا .. أذكرينا أينما ذهبتِ*


 
معك حق يا محمود 
اميرة انت اميرة هذا المنتدى وسوف نفتقدك كثيرا 
مبروك لكي وتذكرينا دوما اينما ذهبت  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اولا بحب اشكر قلعتي الابدية واقله  انه فعلا فاجئني وانا نادرا ما احس بهيك مفاجئة لفته حلوة كثير منك وكلامك بلاول كان كثير كثير مؤثر وحاب اعرفك على لاعضاء اللي اغلبهم استغربو كلامك  وبحسوك _وانا منهم طبعا انك غامض  :Emb3(1): _
قلعتي الابدية كان معي بفتره  من سنة واكم من شهر بموقع ثاني تعرف علي هناك باسم عفراء الحسن و حطيت قصيدة اميرة قوس النصر هناك وما توقعت اني تركت اثر هناك ابدا وفعلا لما استخدم اسم عفراء وهو اسمي قديما وانا صغيرة 
لحد ما صار عمري بجوز 4 سنين وما حد كان يعرف قبل هالمره هالمعلومة فبدي ارجع اشكره ع مبادرته وتوديعي  :Eh S(17):  واول مرة بدي اشكر هالموقع  لانه عرفنا ع عضو مميز مثلك ....

ما رح ارد ع واحد واحد لانه زي ما قالت طوق الياسمين ما اسمه وداع بجوز رح يصير بحياتي تغير اكيد بس زي ما حكى محمود مستحيل اترك الموقع شو ماطالت الغيبة ..
   وهو وحسان اكثر 2 بعرفو قديش كان في امور كان ممكن اترك الموقع وما حد يلموني وما تركته  لانه  بحبش اغير اشي مشان اشي هاي قاعدتي صح انشغلت احيانا بس ظل هالموقع المكان اللي اول ما ادخل ع النت لازم ادخله وطول ما انا ع النت 
_ونادرا ما اكون غير هيك  :SnipeR (43): _  بحط F5  مشان اظل متابع التطورات  ومين حط رد وشو حط ووووو.........

غيرني كثير هالموقع  والناس اللي عرفتهم  علموني كثير اغلبهم عرفتهم شخصيا زي رفيقي واخوي حسان 
يعني لو بدي اكتب مذكراتي حسان القضاة بال5 سنين اللي عرفته فيهم ترك بصمة كبيرة بحياتي كل مشكلة كانت تصيرلي بسبب الموقع او انا اتسبب فيها كان هو يكون موجود زي الملاك يحلها قبل ما تصير 
حملني امانه الموقع وتحمل اشياء كثيره ومغامرات اكثر بسبب الموقع انا اغلبها كنت اكون سببها  :Eh S(4): 

غسان القضاة يا بيي يا بيي شو كنت اعجب عليه امانة سامحني كنت كثير اعصب عليه خاصة لما كان بلادارة مع اني مش كثير بعصب  :SnipeR (75):  بس جد ما بعمري رح اشوف زيه بطولة باله وثقافته ووسع صدره 

ال القسايمة  بالموقع كانو كنز والهم ذكرى حلوة كثير كثير كثير جوى وبره الموقع ما رح اندم بيوم لاني عرفتهم الله يهدي بالهم ويحقق امانيهم يارب 
زيد بني ادم  عرفته جوى الحصن اكثر من بره بس شخص بحترمه كثير لانه وقف معي بوقت ما توقعت يوقف معي فيها 

محمود  التميمي وشذى الخطيب ما رح ارجع احكي قديش كنت اموت منهم وقديش هسى انا بحترمهم والي الشرف اني عرفتهم
هديل ( الوسادة)  فراشة الموقع 

عبادة وايات قاسم وبارسيا وايمن واحمد الزعبي وبنت شديفات وعاشق الحصن  وربيع و معاذ ملحم وتحية عسكرية وماي لايف وكل اللي كنت اعرفهم شخصيا واللي ما قدرت اعرفهم شخصيا ابدا ما رح اقدر سى قديش اثرتو فيه وتركو بصمة بحياتي 
وزهرة التوليب اللي حسيتها من وقت ما راحت وهالموقع فقد روح كانت مغلفته 
ودموع الغايبة ............
كله اسماء جننت رائد وانا احكي عنها واشرح بقصصها عرفكو واحيانا لو تلاحظو في زوار بكون هو موجود  :SnipeR (43):  _ هيني فسدت عنك يا سيد_ 

كلها شخصيات شو ما كنت اختلف معها وشو ما صار بوقتها انا هسى رح افتقدها وبيوم من الايام رح احكي عنها للاولادي سواء كنت هون ولا ربنا ما راد اكمل هون
الموقع اول ما دخلت كان موقع شبابي اغلبه وهسى مشاء الله الله يحرسه قالب انثوي  :SnipeR (64):  بدكو الصراحة كثير كثير كنت اتمنى هالشي وجود العقيق الاحمر وطوق الياسمين ودموع الغصون والوردة الجريحة وصديقة بنت شديفات وسنفورة الحصن ورند ينال   واعذورني اذا نسيت حد هسى لانه راسي مليان اسماء وصور ببالي كلها  رح اظل افتخر اني عرفتها شو ما غبت مستحيل اغيب ابدا عن هالموقع بصورة نهائية ...
التغير اللي رح يصير بحياتي اشي كثير مفرحني مخليني اوصل لمرحلة احس فيها انه بلشت سلسلة احلام جديده حياة جديده 
او على راي رائد تعجيب جديد  :7f21b6bbef: 
او اكشن ع قولتي  :Icon7: 


يسلمو ع وجودكم ويسلمو لاني عرفتكم

----------


## rand yanal

*مها ,, انا بحس اني أنا الوحيدة إلي ما رح أقدر أوصف إشي من إللي كان بيناتنا لأنه إلي كان بيناتنا مش مجرد حكي عااادي أو سلام وضحك على الماشي ,, كنت أشتاقلك صح وأنا متأكد إنك كنتي تشتاقيلي صح ..
أول أيام عرفني عليكي محمد ما بنسى كيف كانت ( أنا أول مرة شفتك فيها أيام محاضرة الانجليزي 101 من برا ) 
وبعدين لما صار نصيب وعرفت محمد كويس وعرفني عليكي وعلى البنات ,, إنتي بتعرفي إنك كنت مميزة عن دونهم ,, ما بدي أذكرك قديش تهاوشت مع تمارا مشان هالموضوع ..
كل البنات بكفه وإنتي بكفة تانية ..
رح أشتاق لإشي كتير حلو بيناتنا ,, لما كنا نلف الكلية 5000 مرة وما نزهق ( جد جد رح أشتاق لهاي التمشاية كتير ),, كنت أروح لأني تأخرت وبخاف نوااااااال تزوجني ( مشان تستر على بنتها طبعا )
كانا سر بعض ما زلنا ,, انا بالنسبة إلي صح إنك رح تبعدي بجسمك عني لكن والله إنك بقلبي على طول ..

وبالنهاية ما بقدر غير أحكيلك غير إنه إنشالله ربنا بسعدك مع رائد ,, وبتضلي صاحبة هاد المكان دايما..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*واليوم مها وعن قريب رح تصير أم .. الف مبروك مها .. من قلبي 
*

----------


## الوسادة

*الف مبروك الك يا احلى اميرة و الله انك اميرة فعلا و هالموضوع اللي باكة ان شالله*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*سماء المكان تلبَّدت بالغيوم ،
تنتظر شرارة حضور
فأين
 أين
 المطر،،،
،،،
أين
 أميرة قوس النصر،،،
.
إدارات الماضي والحاضر،
مشرفو الماضي والحاضر،
أعضاء الماضي والحاضر،
.
نَرْقُبُ اللَّحظة!
كيف أنتم وأميرة قوس النَّصر!
.
نستذكر جهود 
سيدة 
حضرت 
ولا تزال في حضور
.
سيدة
تمتاز بحضورها 
كغيمات الشتاء
.
.
مع النَّسَمات الغربية نستبشر الخير
ونطلب
.
تعالوا
 هُبّـوا كرياحٍ غربية
.
في عيد الفطر السعيد
نقول
 لأميرة قوس النصر
.
كل عام وأنت بخير
أمنياتنا لك وللأهل والأحبة
بالسعادة والرضى
.
الكثير منا يمر بالمكان
دون توقيع
،
حتى أعضاء الماضي
،
لكل من يمر هنا 
،
نطلبكم قطرةَ
 تروي هذه الزاوية 
؛
كلمة شكر أو سلام
لأميرة
قوس
النصر
.
.
.
"قلعتي أبدية"*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

وينْ غَايب !
يومّ جيتك مَ لقيتك ..
ليه غايبّ ’ وُ المشَاعر لك | وطن !
وَ حتى ف غيَابك .. كن لونْ الكُون : داكِن
وُ المدينة / موحشة ’
........... وِ الشوق ذَايب !
كَان تدري ؟
يَعلم الله / ما نسيتِكْ
ليتْ تدري ! كيف بعيونيّ حزِن ؟
وُ آه لو تدريْ عن .. احزَان الاماكِن !
كانت مَ تميتْ ساعة !
.............. ’ وَ انتَ غايبْ 

اشتقنالك اميرة والمنتدى كثير اشتاق لمواضيعك الحلوة

----------


## دموع الغصون

منذ أن رست سفينتي على شاطئ هذا الصرح 
لاحظت ذاك النجم الشامخ في سماء المدينة تحت مسمى " أميرة قوس النصر " 
تميزت بروحها و كلماتها و أبدعت 
فكأنت من الأسس المتينة لقيام واستمرار هذا المكان أعوام كثيرة 
لكن لسوء حظي لم ألتقي بها ذاك اللقاء المفترض لم تتمازج كلماتنا على الصفحات 
عام و نصف عام مضى .. و لم أجد لروحها حظور كنت أنتظر ذاك التفاعل والتواجد الموعود به لشهور طويلة ، حاولت استفزاز روحها لتعود بعطائها كما كانت لم أعلم مدى عمق ذاك العطاء لكن لازال لبصماتها حضور فهي باقية إلى الأبد 
حاولت منذ أكثر من عام و أكثر استفزازها لتعود كما كانت لتكون منارة شامخة طوال سنوات عمر الحصن لكن لم تستجب نداءاتي 
حتى بدأت أشك بأنني بت مصدر ازعاج لها ففضلت الصمت و احترام قرارها 
أتمنى أن تعود كما كانت أميرة و أن تروي ظمأي منذ سنة ونصف لتقول بأنها باقية و ستعود كما كانت منذ زمن 
شامخة صامدة مؤسسة متفاعلة محفزة مصدر للعطاء اساس لا زال حاضر بمشاركاته وردوده ومواضيعه 
بمتابعة يومية أو شبه يومية ، و أتمنى عودة جميع الأعضاء القدامى أسس هذه الصرح الذين لم يبخلو يوماً حالهم كحال أميرة قوس النصر 
أتمنى أن يحفظها لمن تحب 
وكل عام و أميرة قوس النصر بألف خير و زوجها وبراء بألف خير 
وكل أعضاء الحصن القدامى و الجدد بألف ألف خير 

قلعتي أبدية بادرة جميلة واستجابة روحية ترتقي بأخوة ومودة هذا المكان 
لروحك السلام

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> وينْ غَايب !
> يومّ جيتك مَ لقيتك ..
> ليه غايبّ ’ وُ المشَاعر لك | وطن !
> وَ حتى ف غيَابك .. كن لونْ الكُون : داكِن
> وُ المدينة / موحشة ’
> ........... وِ الشوق ذَايب !
> كَان تدري ؟
> يَعلم الله / ما نسيتِكْ
> ليتْ تدري ! كيف بعيونيّ حزِن ؟
> ...



أشكر لكِ هذه المشاركة يا وردة كانون!...
.
"أميرة قوس النصر" من أعمدة الحصن
تظهر
كرياح تشرين؛
تهب من بعيد؛
تُحضر سحاباَ يُمطر المكان باحلى الأحرف والكلمات
.
ستظهر قريبا!...
ومعها ما يروي ظمأ الزوايا...
.
أهلاً بكم
تزينون المكان 
بمشاركاتكم  في موضوع 
عنوانه باسِمَ أنار المكان طويلاَ...
.
مساؤكم كانون
وأميرة قوس النصر
هناك 
حيث تقطن كانون
آتية!...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

بعنـوان الوفـــاء والتقـــديـــــــر،

أتمنَّى في كُــل يـــوم أن يكبُـــر الحُــب والسَـــلام،
وأنْ تعظُـــم انتصاراتكُــــم،
و أن تهنَـــأوا و تــزدان بكُــم الحيـــاة...

لأميرة قوس النَّصر، 
كوني بخير؛

قلعتي أبديَّـــة_ 29 آب 2017 - 7:15 مساءً ( لبناني سناك- بوابة الجامعة الأردنية)  :Smile:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مرور كانون و أمنيات الخير و السلامة...

----------

